# C&CC Woodstock This Weekend



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Anyone going to the Caravan & Camping Club Valentine Meet at Marlborough School, Woodstock, Oxfordshire next weekend? 11th to 13th Feb if so maybe we could all meet up there.

Look under www.oxonda.co.uk meets

Please post on here if you are going to be there

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well if all goes well I'll be there friday or first thing saturday morning subject to work..


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Well if all goes well I'll be there friday or first thing saturday morning subject to work..


Smashing Clive look forward to seeing you there 

Any more coming :?: :?: :?: its on hard standing so no chance of sinking and they have a disco and food on Saturday evening I believe

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That it then just us and Clive1821 well if any of you do turn up you won't be able to miss me 3 mad Yorkies in tow :lol: 



Jacquie


----------

